
Newsflash: Time May Not Exist - georgecmu
http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jun/in-no-time?utm_content=buffer9a610&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer#.UlL7S2RgZWL
======
mooism2
I was going to complain about the links being broken, but I see it's six years
old.

